# Beak masks and articulation - need some advice



## SnowyPenguin (Sep 27, 2013)

Okay, so I'm making an articulated beak, and I'm having a bit of trouble with getting the movement right. The one I'm making now is going off to a friend, so I'd rather not go experimenting and drilling a whole bunch of random holes, so I was wondering if anyone with a bit more experience in jaw articulation could help me out.

Here's the previous design I'm working from, where I've got the elastics highlighted (my lighting wasn't terribly good).







The two halves do move, but the bottom half stays stubbornly parallel with the top - or worse, the back end of it moves, and the front end rotates in place. Here's what it normally does.





Not too much difference from closed. Best I can get it to do is this:





(Yeah, I'm holding the top part up with my finger. I've since installed a suede pad on the nosepiece so it doesn't slide so easily, and the next version is going to have the top elastic further up the beak to make it more stable. But you get the idea.)

My theory is that since the elastic on the joint pulls backwards as well as upwards, it keeps the upper corners of the lower beak from moving forwards, thus keeping the front part from moving as it should. Is there anything else you could recommend I do to improve the mobility?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd recommend building a "second jaw", then attaching the beak to that.
Making a thin foam jaw set, attaching it to some sort of balaclava or something, then working from there.

I do believe your problem lies in the beak resting on bare skin with nothing but a few strands of elastic to work it. To get the best movement you'll have to space the bottom half from the top and attach everything to some hood. A hinged jaw could suffice as well.

Could you provide more information on what type of mask your friend is planning?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you going to be putting anything over this, or is it just intended to be just a beak? Some fursuit makers that utilize a moving-jaw mask use a hinge system on either side of the face, which keeps the bottom jaw always in line and moving smoothly. If you intend to keep this as-is, you'll probably need a sticking mechanism, rather than elastic. (Picture if you will those Halloween style facial prosthesis.) 

Or; you could try removing the elastic that pulls the two halves together, and adjust the rest so that the top beak's elastic rides horizontally, and the bottom beak's rides high on your head. No idea if that would work at all though.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Sep 27, 2013)

Nothing's going over it; it's just the beak. No balaclava, no rest of the suit head (not for now, anyway).

Having the lower jaw's elastic ride high might be an idea, if the bottom could be made to stay stable... Hmm, I'll have to think about that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

SnowyPenguin said:


> Nothing's going over it; it's just the beak. No balaclava, no rest of the suit head (not for now, anyway).


You'll definently have to re-consider construction then.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Sep 27, 2013)

Having tinkered around with the one I've got made, having the lower piece entirely separate with a diagonal strap seems to help; I know I'll never get a result as good as building a full setup just with this, but for now, it's a step in the right direction (and also more comfortable). Thanks all.


----------



## Haywire-Hakaze (Mar 27, 2015)

Did this ever get worked out? I'm looking into making a beak of my own now, and I'd love to get some advice.


----------

